# Abby 9/02/04 to 7/19/14



## Rileys Mom (Dec 23, 2012)

So sorry for your loss. RIP sweet girl.


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

I am so sorry. I know it is hard. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

What a beautiful tribute to Abby.
We have some candles that have been lit in her honor.
Group *GRF* Candles - Light A Candle


----------



## Yellow Labby Girl (Jun 18, 2014)

Thank you for the candles and your thank yous. It really means so much to me and my family. I will add a photo of her at a later date for everyone to see. I don't know what I am going to do without her.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

I am so very sorry for your loss x


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss of Abby.
Your tribute to her was beautiful, she was a very special girl. 

My thoughts and prayers are with you. 

Godspeed sweet Abby


----------



## ssacres (Sep 29, 2012)

Its so hard when we have to let them go. Your heart hurts so much and it is such a lost lonely feeling. The pain gets better with time but I don't think we ever stop missing them. I know we will see them again and we will never have to be apart for eternity. For now they will play and run free, in the care of our Lord, till we meet them again. I am so very sorry for the loss of your Abby.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Rest in peace, sweet Abby*



Yellow Labby Girl said:


> Abby wasn't a golden retriever but a yellow lab that was only the 9 years old when she passed away early this morning from her short fight with hemangiosarcoma. We were very lucky to have for 6 weeks, the ER vet and her vet didn't think she would make through the night when we brought her home from the ER. But Abby was a tough dog and didn't want to go quietly by this horrible, evil cancer that has taken some many of our beloved pets away from us. She was always such a health dog never over weight and always played fetched nonstop. We just thought she would grow old with us and that we would have to help pick her up to get around, we never saw cancer. I remember the first time I saw Abby she was only 4 days old, and just learning to stick her tongue out. I knew I wanted her because she wasn't a light yellow lab, she was a darker yellow. I picked her out because my mom had just lost her chocolate Brandy a month earlier. I wanted her for her dark coat to help my mom, I held Abby and she peed on me. I even notice it until I was in the car going home. She came from a litter of 11 and we even joked about her being the puppy that was dropped in the flower. Her mom went out to use the bathroom, or so they thought but she had a puppy in the flower bed. We always joked it was her. Abby was a very special dog, she needed us because she was scared of people and kids and other dogs and animals. She loved us, her family but no one else and I told that was alright. She didn't need to like everybody, I didn't like everybody myself. We were very much alike Abby and I. Abby wasn't the lovey dovey type, you could pet her a pet times and that was it. She was up and gone to another room, but that was Abby though and we knew it. We were devastated when the ER vet told us that it was most likely cancer, Abby masses on her spleen that had gone to her heart. There was nothing we really could for her expect make everyday special for her and cherish those blessed days that we had with her. I feel so bad for our golden Jill that is 12 years old, she had now seen two dogs pass in her lifetime. Jill and Abby were more like mother and daughter then sisters. Abby, my sweetie. You will be missed so much and you will always be love forever and we will never forget you. And it is time for me to go, I will meet you at the rainbow bridge. Rest in Peace my sweet Abby. I will always love you and you will always hold a special place in my heart. I love you, Abby.


Rest in peace, sweet Abby. I know how much it hurts. Glad that you and Jill have one another. I put Abby on the Rainbow Bridge List!
My Smooch and Snobear have greeted her at the Bridge!
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...ow-bridge-list-grf-2014-a-13.html#post4773466


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss of Abby. Run free dear girl


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

I very sorry for your loss of Abby. A candle has been lit for her....


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

My heart aches for you, though I know that Abby is at peace. Your Jill may mourn for months, as my dogs have done when a member of our fur-family has left us. 

Know that you are not alone in your grief.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss...


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

I am so sorry for your loss. My Desi went to the Bridge last July, also from hemangio. Thinking of you.......


----------



## brianne (Feb 18, 2012)

Very sorry for your loss of dear Abby. Hemangio is so cruel. 
Peace.


----------



## Yellow Labby Girl (Jun 18, 2014)

Thank everyone for your kindness. It means a lot to me and my family. I did get her birthday wrong though. Abby was born 9/2/04. So I don't know to go back and edit that little error. But thank you everyone.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Yellow Labby Girl said:


> Thank everyone for your kindness. It means a lot to me and my family. I did get her birthday wrong though. Abby was born 9/2/04. So I don't know to go back and edit that little error. But thank you everyone.



I changed her birth date for you.


----------



## Yellow Labby Girl (Jun 18, 2014)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> I changed her birth date for you.


Thank you. I'm so sorry, her birthday was 9/7. I'm sorry causing trouble. I don't know why I was thinking it was 9/2. I'm sorry it is 9/7. Sorry.


----------



## Sheldon's Mom (Dec 29, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss.
My Sheldon's Birthday is September 7
I will think of your dear Abby on this day
Candle lit for your sweet girl.


----------



## Next dog (Jun 8, 2014)

I am so sorry for your loss. I just checked into the forum tonight and read about your loss of Abby. My golden girl also passed at the age of 9 a few months ago. Just like you, with all the love and tender care for her, I thought I will see her grow into old age and enjoy her long life together. But she had lymphoma and passed away despite chemo treatment. I was so devastated just like you. Cannot believe that this could happen to my girl and so suddenly. I hope you will take comfort that someone went through the same agony as you and that I do understand. May God comfort you and bless you with all the lovely, sweet memories you had with Abby. Rest assure that Abby is now in God's tender arms and He will hold Abby for you until that day you too are reunited.


----------



## Yellow Labby Girl (Jun 18, 2014)

Next dog said:


> I am so sorry for your loss. I just checked into the forum tonight and read about your loss of Abby. My golden girl also passed at the age of 9 a few months ago. Just like you, with all the love and tender care for her, I thought I will see her grow into old age and enjoy her long life together. But she had lymphoma and passed away despite chemo treatment. I was so devastated just like you. Cannot believe that this could happen to my girl and so suddenly. I hope you will take comfort that someone went through the same agony as you and that I do understand. May God comfort you and bless you with all the lovely, sweet memories you had with Abby. Rest assure that Abby is now in God's tender arms and He will hold Abby for you until that day you too are reunited.


Thank you. We just never thought this would happen to her. Abby was our healthy dog, always wanting to fetch toys outside, so much that we thought she would drop over dead then. And she was never over weight, unlike Jill our golden, and Jill has bad hips and is 12 years old. We just feel that Abby was so young to go, I think that is what we are having the most trouble with. We just weren't prepared for this. With my mom chocolate lab, we had at least a year or two to get ready for her passing because she was sick a lot and getting old. But Abby, this just hit right out of the blue. We were very lucky to get 6 weeks with her though, the vets didn't think she would make it only a day or two at the most. And I am thankful for every moment we had with her. But thank you your kind words.


----------



## Yellow Labby Girl (Jun 18, 2014)

Sheldon's Mom said:


> I am so sorry for your loss.
> My Sheldon's Birthday is September 7
> I will think of your dear Abby on this day
> Candle lit for your sweet girl.


Thank you.


----------



## jak_sak (Jan 23, 2008)

I am very sorry for your loss! May you find the strength during these tough times to go on and honor Abby's soul. She will ALWAYS be with you and you will see signs that she is being your guardian angel.

Cheers..
Balaji


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

I am so sorry to see Abby lost her fight with hemangio. I lost my Abby to this also a few years ago. Abby will live in your heart forever! RIP sweet girl.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Very sorry for the loss of Abby. It's so heartbreaking to lose them. My heart goes out to you during this painful time.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

This is just so sad. Kisses to your girl Jill, and Run Free, Abby. She was way too young, and I am sad to read the news.


----------



## Yellow Labby Girl (Jun 18, 2014)

jak_sak said:


> I am very sorry for your loss! May you find the strength during these tough times to go on and honor Abby's soul. She will ALWAYS be with you and you will see signs that she is being your guardian angel.
> 
> Cheers..
> Balaji


Thank you.


----------



## Yellow Labby Girl (Jun 18, 2014)

SandyK said:


> I am so sorry to see Abby lost her fight with hemangio. I lost my Abby to this also a few years ago. Abby will live in your heart forever! RIP sweet girl.


Thank you.


----------



## Yellow Labby Girl (Jun 18, 2014)

PrincessDi said:


> Very sorry for the loss of Abby. It's so heartbreaking to lose them. My heart goes out to you during this painful time.


Thank you.


----------



## Yellow Labby Girl (Jun 18, 2014)

Ljilly28 said:


> This is just so sad. Kisses to your girl Jill, and Run Free, Abby. She was way too young, and I am sad to read the news.


Thank you.


----------



## Yellow Labby Girl (Jun 18, 2014)

I can't believe that it has been a month without Abby. The time has just flew by and yet it feels like yesterday that we loss her. We still have packed her things yet and her bed is next to mine.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Abby*



Yellow Labby Girl said:


> I can't believe that it has been a month without Abby. The time has just flew by and yet it feels like yesterday that we loss her. We still have packed her things yet and her bed is next to mine.


Abby

There is no hurry to do anything. My heart goes out to you. Keep coming here for comfort. I'm sure your Abby and my Smooch and Snobear are having a great time romping at the Bridge!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I understand what you're saying, I know your loss and pain are so very raw.
All I can say is that it takes time, take one day at a time.


----------



## Lbisuz (Aug 13, 2014)

Sending a hug your way...take your time putting things away. I put Chunk's bed away last week. That was "easy" because he hardly ever slept on it (he slept right next to me). I gathered his toys together (seeing them where he left them just about shattered me). I'm glad you have another fur baby to help you through this!


----------



## Yellow Labby Girl (Jun 18, 2014)

Thank you everybody. It's just hard when I come home from work and not seeing her through the spare bedroom window or running around the corner to the front door to bark at me.


----------



## Yellow Labby Girl (Jun 18, 2014)

Yesterday Abby would had been 10 years old. We were just not prepared to loss her to cancer. We just thought she would grow old and that we would have to help her around the house because of old age issues like Brandy my mother's chocolate lab. We just weren't prepared to loss her to cancer. I got a shadowbox for her paw print and got my mother a picture frame that says "Always remembered. Forever loved." My mother is having the hardest time with Abby's passing, because my mother was always home with Abby and Jill. I hoped you have a good birthday Abby up there in Rainbow Bridge. I'll always love you.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Abby*



Yellow Labby Girl said:


> Yesterday Abby would had been 10 years old. We were just not prepared to loss her to cancer. We just thought she would grow old and that we would have to help her around the house because of old age issues like Brandy my mother's chocolate lab. We just weren't prepared to loss her to cancer. I got a shadowbox for her paw print and got my mother a picture frame that says "Always remembered. Forever loved." My mother is having the hardest time with Abby's passing, because my mother was always home with Abby and Jill. I hoped you have a good birthday Abby up there in Rainbow Bridge. I'll always love you.


Happy Birthday to Abby at the Rainbow Bridge-I'm sure my Smooch and Snobear helped her celebrate. I am so very sorry for you, Jill and your Mom!


----------



## Yellow Labby Girl (Jun 18, 2014)

Karen519 said:


> Happy Birthday to Abby at the Rainbow Bridge-I'm sure my Smooch and Snobear helped her celebrate. I am so very sorry for you, Jill and your Mom!


Thank you. I hoped she had a good one.


----------

